# Heritage Angler 14 Sit-On-Top Kayak



## Tonka

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...205_-1__?N=4294958119+10001&Ntt=kayak&Ntk=All

This is my first kayak. I have not bought it but was rally leaning towards this one. I like the size and seems to have enough storage for me. I am new and se that aoot of you guys have been doing this for a day or two... so I would like your help and opinion. Thank you in advance. 6-1 265.


----------



## Native Son

I have one of the older Heritage Fsiherman pros, so I can't comment too much on this one. However, just looking at the picture I will tell you that the seat that comes with it is awful. If you decide to buy the kayak, then I would definetly plan on spending another $100 or so on a seat upgrade.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I have had the academy heritage angler 14 for about 6 months now. I love it. I'm don't consider myself an expert, but I've been kayaking for 10 years and fishing most of that time. 

Whether or not this kayak is right for you depends more on what your size and what you want to use it for. Being 265, you're in the ideal weight range that would work for this kayak. It's very quiet and stable and has a lot of room on the deck, rear storage and dry storage inside. My only qualms with it are that it's a little heavy at 72 lbs, it comes with a crappy seat and the dry storage hatch is kind of small compared to others. Having said that, I think it's the best deal on a new kayak out there. I use a jet-ski style life jacket that I use as a back rest. Not only does it keep the life jacket out of the way but within arms reach, it is very comfortable and now I don't feel the need to buy an aftermarket seat for it. 

For what you use it for...I use it a lot for camping and use as a scuba diving/spearfishing platform, which is why I wanted such a big yak. I'm 6'0 and 180lbs. It's a tank. I can carry a big cooler, tent, mattress pads, camera, 3 fishing poles, tackle box, bait bucket, anchor, firewood, whatever I need all in the kayak and all strapped down in case of capsizing. I have over a hundred pounds of gear on a good day. The only time I've capsized is when I was purposefully playing in the waves to learn how the boat handles. It surfs down the waves, but you have to keep it perfectly straight, because if it goes sideways in a breaking wave, you are done. Other than that, I can't imagine any way to flip this thing over. Even if you do, re-entry was pretty easy because of the relatively wide beam. Hope this helps, here's a couple of my vids if you want to see it in action.


----------



## Tonka

Thank you for the feed back. I bought not one, but two. I purchased my wife one as well. I am excited about getting out there and doing some fishing and enjoying the area!!


----------

